# Mac Pro - Discount not Working



## joty (Jul 20, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone else is having problems getting their pro discount to apply to items in their cart? I've added several permanent items to my cart and under each it says "Discount not valid on this item". This is on the Canadian website. I just want to make sure there isn't something wrong with my account and this is a technical error on MAC's part.


----------



## carriemcmakeup (Jul 20, 2016)

joty said:


> I was just wondering if anyone else is having problems getting their pro discount to apply to items in their cart? I've added several permanent items to my cart and under each it says "Discount not valid on this item". This is on the Canadian website. I just want to make sure there isn't something wrong with my account and this is a technical error on MAC's part.




Yes this is happening to me too! I sent them an email to see what's up...glad I'm not the only one! website glitch


----------



## SydVicious (Jul 23, 2016)

I have been having a hell of a time with MAC online. I was trying to renew my expired PRO account and it took 6 weeks when the email said it would take 2.  I finally got my PRO account up and running and then my discount was not showing up.  I called them, again, yesterday and she said they are having a glitch in the system.  The same thing they said when my renewal was taking so long.


----------



## ms.mad (Jul 23, 2016)

I called today, pro discount not working. They said there was a glitch with their server. Said it should be fixed in 24 hours. I am not a fan of the website since they changed it. There have been so many problems since the new design. It makes shopping annoying- aggravating instead of fun and exciting!


----------



## joty (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks for the replies! I was getting worried that something was wrong with my account. Super annoying. Hopefully it's fixed soon.


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 24, 2016)

ms.mad said:


> I called today, pro discount not working. They said there was a glitch with their server. Said it should be fixed in 24 hours. I am not a fan of the website since they changed it. There have been so many problems since the new design. It makes shopping annoying- aggravating instead of fun and exciting!



Has anyone's account been resolved yet? I've been checking my account daily for the last few days and as of today, it's still glitching. 

Thanks!


----------



## ms.mad (Jul 25, 2016)

Still not working!


----------



## joty (Jul 26, 2016)

It still isnt working for me either!


----------



## Somerset (Feb 17, 2021)

Same problem for me.


----------



## Joliedayspa (Jul 1, 2021)

May be a website glitch


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 2, 2021)

Had the same problem for me about a month ago, until I realized I was on the US site and not the Canadian one (Both sites look and navigate identically). Even when I ordered and began to check out my purchases, that's when of all my various payment options didn't go through, then I realized the .com vs .ca in the address bar which threw me for a loop. Anyway, my Pro discount only works on the Canadian site. 

M.A.C. sure doesn't make it easy to order on their sites. On a side note, the samething is true for Kryolan.


----------



## urban_buy (Jul 14, 2021)

> M.A.C. sure doesn't make it easy to order on their sites.


haha, yeah, I noticed that as well)))


----------

